# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  3 snelle tips om vet te verbranden

## ChrissyVince

Veel mensen (waaronder ik) houden van lekker eten. Lekker een pastasalade met een wijntje erbij op een terrasje in de zon, heerlijk!! 

Kan daar zo van genieten. Alleen slaat je lichaam wel de calorieën en vetten die in zo een lekkere rijke maaltijd zitten meteen op..

*1. VETOPNAME STOPPEN:*

Maar het schijnt dus dat je met een bloem/fruit combo bepaalde vetcellen kunt blokkeren zodat ze geen vet meer tot zich nemen, je lichaam schijnt het dan gewoon te verwerken en af te voeren. Ik vond dat natuurlijk razend interessant, dus ik ben dit verder gaan uitzoeken. Het supplement heet Meratrim en je neemt het 2x per dag, 30 min voor het ontbijt en ook 30 min voor de lunch. En dan is het ook wel raadzaam om daarnaast 30 min per dag te bewegen. Hoe het precies werkt is een goeie vraag maar het schijnt het bloempje SPHAERANTHUS INDICUS als bestanddeel te hebben en het extract van de GARCINIA MANGOSTANA vrucht zit er ook in verwerkt. Heel veel mensen zijn er echt gigantisch enthousiast over. Dus ik ben het ook maar gaan proberen en ik ben 4 kilo afgevallen in een maand.. alleen heb ik er niet bij gesport hahahaha. Sorry December is een drukke maand, dus had echt geen tijd. Ik moet er wel bij vermelden dat de pil het beste werkt als je gezond eet.. dus 2 stuks fruit, 2 ons groente en lekker gevarieerd eten (schijf van 5 voedingscentrum). LET OP: op het label moet er wel 100% Meratrim vermeld staan!

*2. VET VERBRANDEN NA IEDER MAALTIJD:*

Dit is eigenlijk een hele simpele tip, een eetlepel GRANAATAPPELAZIJN na ieder maaltijd. Je kunt dit gewoon bij EKO Plaza kopen voor 4,99 á 250ml. Hoe werkt het: Het stabiliseert je suikerspiegel, waardoor het lichaam dus geen signaal krijgt om vet op te slaan.

*3. ACTIVEER JOUW CVM:*

Verdubbel je proteïne inname bij iedere maaltijd die je nuttigt. Door proteïne inname krijg je namelijk sneller een vol gevoel. Door het volle gevoel krijgt je verbranding systeem een seintje om alvast te beginnen met verbranden en je eet ook minder omdat je sneller vol zit.

 Voorbeeld ontbijt: Yoghurt of eieren Voorbeeld lunch: Salade met kalkoen of kip, kikkererwten of andere peulvruchten, let op geen croutons want dat werkt de verbranding weer tegen. Voorbeeld avondeten: Zelfgemaakte burger met kaas en salade (zonder broodje is beter)


Voor meer informatie w.b.t. proteïne/eiwitten kun je op voedingscentrum kijken.

*EXTRA TIP:*

Ik ken veel mensen die toch wel problemen hebben met zelfstandig af te vallen.. het is en blijft natuurlijk moeilijk, want soms ontbreek het je ook gewoon aan motivatie.. heb ik ook. Wat mij echt heeft geholpen om die extra kilootjes kwijt te raken en me toch weer lekker in me bikini te voelen (zomer komt er toch wel weer aan nu) is het programma van Richard Ridder. Hij doet het op een leuke en grappige manier.

Voor meer informatie, klik hier
Meer leuke artikels lezen, neem dan even een kijkje op www.snelgezondenvitaal.nl

----------

